

Ask HN: if you could follow one person on Twitter who it would be? - edvinasbartkus

In other words: who is the most inspiring / useful / interesting follow for you on Twitter?
======
mindcrime
Honestly, if I could only follow one person, I doubt I'd bother. But
@OmarKelly, a reporter for the Fort Lauderdale Sun Sentinel is one of my top
choices, because he tweets a lot of interesting Miami Dolphins news.

Outside of him, I'd put @NikkiSixx up there pretty high, as well as @kidehen,
@guykawasaki, @metadaddy and a handful of others.

Oh, yeah, and, uh, what's his name... erm, @paulg. That guy... he has
something interesting to say every once in a while. :-)

------
plannerball
Ashton Kutcher! @aplusk Ashton Kutcher occasionally promotes social media
enterprises by throwing the weight of his celebrity behind them. Previously he
helped make Twitter. Now it's location-based network Foursquare. Except this
time he stands to make a mint. Look at this article -
<http://gawker.com/#!5502924/ashton-kutcher-celebrity-angel>

------
AngeloAnolin
<http://twitter.com/#!/jurgenappelo>

------
starplush
chaRLie sHeen

